# Locked cassette



## evergreen_co (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone have any info on a locking casette? I was riding yesterday and everything was going well when I started having issues with my rear drivetrain. I took off my back wheel and my cassette was locked up. I was able to torque it loose so that it would spin again and then rode home. Anyone know why this happens and If I should have it looked at or just continue to ride since it seems ok now??


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

evergreen_co said:


> Anyone have any info on a locking casette? I was riding yesterday and everything was going well when I started having issues with my rear drivetrain. I took off my back wheel and my cassette was locked up. I was able to torque it loose so that it would spin again and then rode home. Anyone know why this happens and If I should have it looked at or just continue to ride since it seems ok now??


So, sounds like your freewheel is locking up (the part of the hub that the cassette goes onto). The freewheel has a ratcheting mechanism inside of it, which should be lubed with some regularity. Most people don't overhaul their hubs or freewheel often, if ever, so if it's been a few years or you've been going through some wet stuff, it's likely that it needs at least a basic service.

I bought a morningstar 'freehub buddy' a few years ago, which keeps my freehubs spinning nice & happy after squirting some 90wt oil in there 1-2 times a yr.

here's a link to the park tool service page.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=45


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

could be a tiny thread wrapped around the axcel, a little fiber. that will do it.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

Did you check bearing and lock nut on the axel to make sure that they are not the cause?


----------



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

*the best way to clean a FH is .....*

There is only one method of cleaning and servicing a freeehub easily and completely. One needs a tool that has been out ofr years with great results- it is the Freehub Buddy. Go to morningstartools.com or any fix it sites. Nano second faster shifts and longevity of the FH.
trail Happily, Douglas D. Fir


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

if you have a plastic disc thing that goes behind the largest cog, that might be the problem. broke mine, and it jammed up the freewheel. i took it off, and it starts working again


----------

